# confused



## thornbird (Jun 21, 2012)

hi everyone, new on here,have just seperated after 34 years of marriage,so mixed feelings at the moment, relief, peace of mind, insecure, too many to mention!! has anyone else seperated after such a long time? i would love to hear from you with any advice


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll get some good advice from like-minded folks on here!

For what it's worth, my parents were married for 56 years and were absolutely horribly miserable for at least the last 20 -- I always wished they had divorced, and my mother told me on her deathbed that she wished they had, too. So don't get too caught up with the "oh we should have stayed together longer" thing -- and good luck to you!


----------



## thornbird (Jun 21, 2012)

thankyou for your reply,people think i am mad,i have left a lovely house with 1 acre of garden to a small cottage with a garden,but do you know what it's great!!, material things do not matter if your'e not happy x


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

25 years here when the wife moved out...hardest part was rolling over in the bed and the other half was empty...once I got over the pity party, it has actually been nice working on myself (going to AA meetings), cooking what I liked, working out, leaving the seat up...

Kinda different from you, but we are now working hard on reconnciliation...now it's weird having her in bed sleeping next to me again...but I can get used to it!


----------

